# Paphiopedilum coccineum



## ORG (Sep 4, 2009)

Here a very nice *Paphiopedilum coccineum* or better *Paph. barbigerum var. coccineum*, which I get as *Paph. x aspersum:*
































With best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 4, 2009)

OMG I love that...& it wants to hug me


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 4, 2009)

It looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm really liking the colors.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 4, 2009)

:clap: Absolutely precious! :drool:


----------



## Ernie (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice, Olaf!

-Ernie


----------



## orchidmaven (Sep 4, 2009)

Howdy Olaf,

I just love this little guy. It should make some wonderful little hybrids. Thanks for sharing.

Theresa


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2009)

It looks compact!


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 5, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 5, 2009)

cool flower and cool pics!!! Thanks!!! Jean


----------



## bench72 (Sep 5, 2009)

wow, nice and very cute.

I thought barbigerum var lo9ckianum = coccineum.. so are they different and how come coccineum is being subsumed into barbigerum?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 5, 2009)

The colors really are nice...


----------



## ORG (Sep 5, 2009)

Dear Bench,
Paph. coccineum was described at first. But Leonid Averyanov did not accept this description as regular, so he described the same as Paph. barbigerum var. lockianum.
Mr. Cavestro changed the level of Paph. coccineum and makes the new combination as Paph. barbigerum var. coccineum.
Nowerdays Leonid also follows this way.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## bench72 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation Olaf.


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2009)

It's a pretty one.


----------



## ORG (Sep 21, 2009)

Here two other clones of 
*Paphiopedilum barbigerum var. coccineum*
















The second one is not so attractiv






Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## John M (Sep 21, 2009)

Beautiful! I LOVE the dorsal sepal.


----------



## GuRu (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you Olaf for your very impressive photos and your informative explanations.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't know Olaf. I would be hard pressed to throw one out because it's not as attractive!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 23, 2009)

very, very nice!!! I would take each of the 2 ! Jean


----------



## Chien (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello Olaf,
I know the following one is coccineum,
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10076&highlight=coccineum

But,






















Are these two also coccineum?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 20, 2009)

I have no idea, but they are impressive!!!!


----------



## valenzino (Nov 20, 2009)

Chien said:


> Hello Olaf,
> I know the following one is coccineum,
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10076&highlight=coccineum
> 
> ...



Seems not coccineum but the new varirty barb. var sulivongii
Nice red ones...
Regards


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Olaf,

Great photos! We've had a plant in the collection since purchasing Birchwood Orchids in 1990 that I have been calling Paph. barbigerum `Red Dorsal'. (see photo). Is it possible this could actually be Paph. barbigerum var coccineum?

Thanks, Tom


----------



## valenzino (Nov 22, 2009)

tomkalina said:


> Hi Olaf,
> 
> Great photos! We've had a plant in the collection since purchasing Birchwood Orchids in 1990 that I have been calling Paph. barbigerum `Red Dorsal'. (see photo). Is it possible this could actually be Paph. barbigerum var coccineum?
> 
> Thanks, Tom



Yes,to me seems coccineum(or lockianum..syn).


----------



## ORG (Nov 22, 2009)

Dear Chien,
I would agree with valenzino, that these plants are the var. sulivongii.
But it is really difficult, barbigerum seems very variabel and there are a lot of local varieties and forms.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------

